# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Nogaro Blue Audi A4 Avant Purchased by EuroPrice Customer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Europrice has posted a photo on their facebook page of a new car purchased by one of their customers. B5 S4 fans will likely guess the color name immediately - the legendary Nogaro Blue. Word on the street is that this hue is headed back into production very soon and this car reminds us why.

According to the boys at Europrice, this car is due to get a few of their OE+ upgrades and we're excited to see updates. Follow them on their Facebook page (linked below) to keep up with the story.

* Follow EuroPrice on Facebook *


----------

